# Chicken Skewers



## LarryWolfe (May 28, 2005)

Got this idea from Oompappy!  I marinaded chicken strips in Caribbean Jerk and Ginger Teriyaki KC Masterpiece Marinades and skewered with bacon.  Basically use whatever marinade you like, skewer the meat and grill till done.  Let me tell you, these things are fantastic and super easy to make!  Thank you Oompappy for the idea!!  Great job!  My daughter is graduating in two weeks and just requested these to go along with daddys pulled pork!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 28, 2005)

I'm sold...I'll be trying this recipe sooner than later!! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2005)

Dang Larry, I'm licking my screen!  The chicken looks great, but I LOVE grilled zucch's (and squash).


what did you think of the 2 different sauces?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 28, 2005)

Steve Z said:
			
		

> Hey Larry looking good =P~  How did it taste



Fantastic!  The seasonings and the bacon were awesome!  This will definitely be going on my Gameday appetizer list in September!  Thanks again Oompappy, Genius!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2005)

so no preference on the sauce?  When I did them last week, I used a sauce that didn't get in the chicken well....I've done em twice, and the second time I got chicken tenders....they didn't absorb the flavor like I wanted, but I was short on time and didn't get to let sit in the sauce as long I wanted.

Next time I'm going to marinade in Italian, grill and then baste with sauce...sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 28, 2005)

Capt, I did mine last week with the same marinade as you and they were fantastic! I love that Goyo Mojo juice. I'm doing chicken thighs tomorrow in it. I usually marinade 4 - 5 hours and its a great taste.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 28, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so no preference on the sauce?  When I did them last week, I used a sauce that didn't get in the chicken well....I've done em twice, and the second time I got chicken tenders....they didn't absorb the flavor like I wanted, but I was short on time and didn't get to let sit in the sauce as long I wanted.
> 
> Next time I'm going to marinade in Italian, grill and then baste with sauce...sounds like a good idea.


'

Cappy, both sauces turned out great.  But my family liked the Ginger Teriyaki sauce over the Caribbean Jerk a bit better.  The jerk sauce was not spicy whatsoever, but still good.  I used boneless chicken breast, that I sliced into strips.


----------



## oompappy (May 29, 2005)

Nice work Larry! I'm glad you liked them.
I use Krista's jerk sauce. It is quite spicy even though the web site 
say's it's "toned down".

http://www.jerksauce.com/

I have an "inside" connection who brings me a gallon every April.
The gallons have about 4" of herb and spice sediment in the bottom 
so you really have to shake it up. 
I've never had it in the small bottles but I imagine they would have the sediment.

In your pics it looks like you've got the bacon just on one side?
What I like to do is weave or kind of braid the chicken with the bacon 
to get the meats exposed on all sides. I think this shows up best in the 
lower right corner of this pic...
http://members.aol.com/oompappy/chibaco1


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Larry, go to the store you found Scotts and Carolina Treet and see if they if they have Anntony's Caribbean Jerk sauce.  Jerk Sauce
Good stuff.  He is from the islands and has a restaurant in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Shawn White (May 30, 2005)

Looks awesome Larry, thanks for the pics! <Shawn is really missing his WSM now>


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Looks awesome Larry, thanks for the pics! <Shawn is really missing his WSM now>


That there's grill fodder.


----------



## Shawn White (May 30, 2005)

You're right of course Chris. I miss being home with my WSM, kettle clone and gasser.


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> You're right of course Chris. I miss being home with my WSM, kettle clone and gasser.


I hear you brother.  The road is a lonely mistress. 8-[


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm trying some of these tonight....marinated in Bernstein's Tequilla Lime dressing. Should be good eh?  No fresh veggies to grill though :-X  Come on Garden!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's the pics. 
http://community.webshots.com/slideshow ... key=NiAMpK

They were awesome. Definately gunna make more of these!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 16, 2005)

Scotty, they look great!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2005)

Steve Z said:
			
		

> Scotty looks good   Did you marinate the bacon too? If you did how long did you marinate it for?
> 
> Thank's



Just for a half hour or so. The chick chunks for 3 hours. After I set up the skewers, I put hem back in the marinade as I got the grill started.


----------



## john pen (Jun 28, 2005)

Took this in another direction...used thin sliced "sandwich" steaks which I marinated in a jerk marinade.  Its just the local grocery store brand. Ribboned them with the bacon/skeweres and grilled them. After a little experimenting found that by just cooking them bacon side down, the meat was juicy and flavorful. It seemed flipping them over dumped all the "juice" and made them a little dry. We did this camping, so I couldn't smoke them, but will try that next week.


----------

